# Talking budgie!!!



## seankeg (Dec 14, 2021)

So I just arrived from work and my kid comes running with the tablet to me saying "daddy I got a talking Budgie! Can Riny and Leroy talk too?" (Riny and Leroy are our pair). I had heard budgies could talk yes, but WOW look at Disco the budgie, he knows more than 130 phrases!  

That little guy knows how to talk in LONG PHRASES! I am amazed.
Had you seen him before? And also, can your budgies talk like this?

I have told my Lucy (my kid) that we will try to train ours too but, I also told her they are not toys so they need rest and we need to do some research to see the best way how they can learn without them being stressed, so as you can see, we are going to train ourselves first so our budgies can develop their own voices with us, what a wonderful surprise, honestly, my mother in law gifted my Lucy these budgies and I am an animal lover so I adore them, but this is the first time I have budgies so this is a great great surprise to me. 

My daughter and my niece are all joy right now, can't wait to learn how to talk to Riny and Leroy.
Tell me your experiences on this, I would be happy to hear more about it.
- Sean


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, budgies are small but they are actually one of the best talkers among all birds, including larger parrots. They have excellent mimicry skills. Some budgies will neve learn how to talk because it depends on their personal preferences. Just like some humans never bother with learning another language and are perfectly happing not doing so, budgies are the same. Budgies can make a combination of mimicking human speech, mimicking noises or sounds, and their own made up or inherent budgie sounds. Some may do all three, some a combination, and some will only speak "budgie". Budgies kept with other birds are sometimes less likely to mimic human words as they spend more time with their budgie companion.

However, this isn't to say it's not possible and any budgie with a disposition to talk will likely pick up a few words regardless. The best way to encourage this is to just spend as much time with the budgies as possible and talk to them as often as you can. Using repetitive phrases like "baby budgie" or "good boy" (budgies like hard consonants as they are easier to pronounce) can also help.

Best of luck with your pair. I'm glad you're helping Lucy understand that budgies need time, space, and patience. Hope things continue to go well!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I am familiar with Disco, he was an amazing talker. When I was a kid, decades ago I had budgies that talked, none of my current budgies do but I have not made any effort to train them to do so. Several years ago I had a budgie that used to say "Where's Georgie", I have no idea where he picked that up, no one in the house was named Georgie.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've had a couple of budgies that were able to talk. None as well as Disco though! I think Disco was a very unusual fellow in that he picked up phrases quite easily.
One of the funniest phrases a former budgie of mine was, "Want a cheeseburger?" My Dad would come in the house at lunchtime and my Mom often asked him that question. Sweetie then started asking it when my Dad would come in the door!

One of my current budgies (Skipper) used to say several phrases until I added multiple other budgies to the flock. 
Then he decided he no longer cared about "human" talk and reverted completely back to budgie.

Start with one word or short phrase and repeat it multiple times throughout the day. Try to use the same tone and inflection each time.
Easy ones to start with are "Whatcha doing?", "Pretty Bird", or "Baby Bird". Once the budgie learns one phrase then you can move on to another.

My budgie Skipper used to run his name and his budgie friend's name together which cracked me up. 
Sometimes he'd say "Whatcha doin', Scooter" but often it was, "Whatcha doin' Skipooter!" 
He had several other phrases as well and I always loved his cute little voice.*


----------



## seankeg (Dec 14, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *I've had a couple of budgies that were able to talk. None as well as Disco though! I think Disco was a very unusual fellow in that he picked up phrases quite easily.
> One of the funniest phrases a former budgie of mine was, "Want a cheeseburger?" My Dad would come in the house at lunchtime and my Mom often asked him that question. Sweetie then started asking it when my Dad would come in the door!
> 
> One of my current budgies (Skipper) used to say several phrases until I added multiple other budgies to the flock.
> ...


oh that is sooo cool! haha, it's a shame Skipper stopped the human talking but that just probably means he is too happy with his budgie friends now, he may not be lonely anymore. Oh wow it is wonderful to learn all of these budgie adventures from others.


----------

